# Do you ever wish you could read people's minds?



## Ivy Newton (Dec 12, 2008)

I do, though I wouldn't want to like automatically read someone's mind as soon as I came in contact with them. I'd want it to be like where I can choose when I read someone's mind and who's mind I read.

So? Do you wanna be a mind reader?

And yes, I do have a reason for asking this...


----------



## Ayame (Dec 12, 2008)

No, it's invading their privacy.  I suppose I could know how people really felt, but then again, everyone hates me...
But I could use their thoughts to my advantage to make them like me...
Which isn't very nice.
But I'd hate for someone to read my mind.  My mind is dull.


----------



## Wymsy (Dec 12, 2008)

Hell no. I'm already good at guessing what people are thinking, and I know that tons of people tend to have very dirty minds. My own mind is bad enough as is. I can live without the ability to read minds.


----------



## Valor (Dec 12, 2008)

There are some things that people prefer others not to know.

It's the same concept as the idea of predicting the future.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Dec 12, 2008)

Boo yeah! Though, like said, when _I_ choose.

In my RP's my characters tend to have that ability. :3


----------



## Darksong (Dec 12, 2008)

No, I don't need it.

If someone from my class could read my mind, I would die. D:


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Dec 12, 2008)

I would love to be able to by choice. Though I'm sure that if I _could_, I'd end up all tangled in a puzzle of morals and probably feel guilty about using it (because I'm sure I would end up doing so anyway, in a sort of, "He looks sad, is he okay? *reads mind*" sort of way).

I seem to be decent at guessing how people are feeling, though I can never really tell. I think I guess people's feelings while using mine as a crutch; I think about how I would feel about a certain thing and then wonder how closely their feelings would match mine, really.

Many times I don't want anyone to know what I'm thinking, and then, then there are times when I wish they did. It's so hard to talk about my feelings, though it's been getting a little bit easier.

I think I would greater prefer the ability of some sort of mind communication, so both people are aware of it and can somehow break the connection if necessary.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Dec 12, 2008)

I wouldn't want to be able to read minds, because then there would be a small chance that other people could read MY mind.

And I do not want that. :(


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes, but only when I want to and if I can magically sense if it's private or important or whatever.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes.
But I also want the ability to forget things at will i.e. disturbing images I want out of my head.
Actually that would be useful without mind-reading. I presume.


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, I don't know...

One one hand - I often have trouble understanding what people _really_ want and _really_ feel, so it would probably help me interact with others more easily.

But then again, it would make interpersonal relationships - and life in general - much less meaningful...


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 12, 2008)

People deserve privacy.

Enough said.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Dec 12, 2008)

No way. That's like the ultimate in invading privacy. If people's own minds aren't safe, nowhere is.
Sending your thoughts sounds cool though. If you wanted to tell people secrets, and they wanted to hear them, I say that's good.


----------



## Flora (Dec 12, 2008)

Time Psyduck said:


> Yes.
> But I also want the ability to forget things at will i.e. disturbing images I want out of my head.
> Actually that would be useful without mind-reading. I presume.


Basically all that.

God Emperor Caligula you're gonna give me nightmares.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 12, 2008)

Not really. It's bad enough everyone having random sick/weird/disturbing thoughts pop into their minds all the time without me having to share them ^^;;

Though I appear to have some kind of paranoia about people knowing what I'm thinking... if my train of thought slips onto one of the aforementioned sorts, I instinctively try to clear it out of my head and think about something else- _knowing_ nobody would ever know I was thinking it. XD


----------



## Silversnow (Dec 12, 2008)

My initial reaction is HELLZ YES but then there's the "Oh I _so_ did not need to know that" factor, so uh, no not really.  But maybe if I could send/receive thoughts or control when I read people's minds that'd be cool.  I wouldn't need a phone and it could have great defensive aspects.


----------



## Fredie (Dec 12, 2008)

I would love to be able to read people minds, but only when I want to. It would be quite handy; then again, maybe there are some things that should be kept private...


----------



## Zeph (Dec 12, 2008)

Occasionally, seeing as I'm very assumptious and paranoid and OH GOD THEY'RE ALL TALKING ABOUT ME. It'd be nice just to know, truly, what people think of me, rather than hearing patronising lies.

Other than that... not really, no, because I don't want to know everyone's deepest darkest secrets or anything.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Dec 12, 2008)

No.

People have a right to their own privacy. I wouldn't want anyone spying on me, so why should I do it to them? Also, reading someone's facial expressions and tone of voice when interacting with them in person, as well as reading someone's mind, can send mixed messages. Especially if you read a random thought from their mind without context, and their facial expression hid the thought, then you could make a wrong decision when judging that person or idea.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that if you could read people's minds you would quickly lose all your faith in humanity, as half the stuff you'll hear is probably along the lines of "oh man that girl is so hot and her ass is so cute I just want to pull out my dick and rape her to death"

There's some things you're better off not knowing about other people, if you get my drift.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 13, 2008)

I'd love to. I wish to know what people really think of me.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes but with limits:

1. Only people I choose, not that everyone bullshit.
2. I can turn it off.
3. I can block people form reading my mind.
4. Only people I've touched/ know very well will it work on.


----------



## ZimD (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes, if I could choose when, even though I would absolutely hate to have anybody read my mind. I'm all paranoid and think about my friends things like, "Ahhh what if they don't really like me ahhhh" and crap like that, so this would help. (Unless they actually don't like me, of course.)


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 14, 2008)

I really want to know what the people who surround me every day are thinking, so I would enjoy this power, yes.


----------



## Foxsundance (Dec 14, 2008)

I would like it, but only if I could choose when and who to use it on, and if others can't read my mind. Even then, I wouldn't abuse it.

Then again, if I can't turn it off, then no. You'd be driven insane (literally) if all you heard all day were hundreds of thoughts all at once.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 14, 2008)

Ooh, no, abslutely not. I wouldn't want anyone reading my mind, so it's only fair.


----------



## Ayame (Dec 14, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Not really. It's bad enough everyone having random sick/weird/disturbing thoughts pop into their minds all the time without me having to share them ^^;;
> 
> Though I appear to have some kind of paranoia about people knowing what I'm thinking... if my train of thought slips onto one of the aforementioned sorts, I instinctively try to clear it out of my head and think about something else- _knowing_ nobody would ever know I was thinking it. XD


I'm awfully privately paranoid about people having this ability and using it extensively on me, tapping into my thoughts and disapproving majorly, being quite disgusted and also baffled by my bizarre thoughts.

But then I realize that's not possible, silly, and think more freely.


----------



## thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

definitly yes I would know what everyone was planning and could interfire in all plans and nobody could lie to me (I don't care about privacy)


----------



## Icalasari (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, if I could choose when to use it and be able to 'choose' what thoughts to read

Basically, I would need to know roughly what I am looking for to find it. E.G. "I want to know what they ate yesterday" *finds memories/thoughts*. That would help keep me from stumbling upon something that I didn't need to know

Also, if it contained a little buffer, that would be nice. E.G. I come across a thought that is supposed to be private. I find that there is more resistance, making it harder to read, thus requiring me to actually put more effort into reading the thought


----------



## Taliax (Dec 19, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Yes, if I could choose when to use it and be able to 'choose' what thoughts to read
> 
> Basically, I would need to know roughly what I am looking for to find it. E.G. "I want to know what they ate yesterday" *finds memories/thoughts*. That would help keep me from stumbling upon something that I didn't need to know
> 
> Also, if it contained a little buffer, that would be nice. E.G. I come across a thought that is supposed to be private. I find that there is more resistance, making it harder to read, thus requiring me to actually put more effort into reading the thought


This is the way I'd like to read minds. I'd like to read minds to make sure nobody was reading my mind. I'm alays paranoid about my sister reading my mind, even though I know it's impossible.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 19, 2008)

Yup. Life would be so much funnier.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes if it's a hallway sort of thing where you see a door and it's like "Sercret do not come in" then the next door is like "Feelings" and one is like "Dirty Image, do not come in" or something like that.  Plus if both people are aware.


----------



## Kyku (Dec 19, 2008)

Hell no! Its invading peoples privacy and you might find out something you didn't want to find out.


----------



## @lex (Dec 20, 2008)

Yah, I /would/ only feel like using it on a few rare occassions, and then it would be useful, I guess :3 But it would be cool to use it on, you know, totally unknown people :P


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 20, 2008)

SHYEAH! so many minds and so little time!


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 21, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I appear to have some kind of paranoia about people knowing what I'm thinking... if my train of thought slips onto one of the [sick, dirty or private] sorts, I instinctively try to clear it out of my head and think about something else- _knowing_ nobody would ever know I was thinking it. XD


^ If feel increasingly uncomfortable at the thought of this considering the huge majority of people who voted saying they _want_ the ability to read my mind. XD


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 21, 2008)

who said they want to read _your_ mind?
they could want it for anything, does that hot girl like you, is your wife cheating, when will they release platinum for the UK, that sort of stuff (well the last one mainly just me)


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 21, 2008)

H20firefly said:


> who said they want to read _your_ mind?


Well, they want to read minds, which I think encompasses mine, right?


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 21, 2008)

who said they want to ead _your_ mind, emphasis on your


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 21, 2008)

H20firefly said:


> who said they want to ead _your_ mind, emphasis on your


Well, maybe they wouldn't want to specifically, but they _could_. 

Besides, if I didn't think they wanted to read MY mind I wouldn't be paranoid, would I?


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 21, 2008)

meh, i suppose it is pretty scary if your thinking something private when someone reads your mind, but the only time i ever do that is at 12 o'clock at night when i can't sleep, so i'm safe ^_^


----------



## Ayame (Dec 22, 2008)

There is one person whose mind I really, really, really want to read, though I fear its contents.
And that is one of my friends, who I thought was an innocent, quiet, adorably nice person.
She is deeper than that.
Sorry, your privacy does not matter.  You are too quiet and rarely express opinions, so your mind shall be raided.
*insert evil laugh*


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 22, 2008)

Ayame said:


> There is one person whose mind I really, really, really want to read, though I fear its contents.
> And that is one of my friends, who I thought was an innocent, quiet, adorably nice person.
> She is deeper than that.
> Sorry, your privacy does not matter.  You are too quiet and rarely express opinions, so your mind shall be raided.
> *insert evil laugh*


i'm scared now, because i'm actually kinda like that in real life O_O it makes me scared you would want to read my mind


----------



## Bonkenhi (Dec 23, 2008)

Of any power to exist, this would be the one I would want most. To see the truth in someone. Disturbing secrets would appeal to me. XP


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

It would depend. If it was only me then it would be special. If everybody could read each others minds, then we wouldn't need to talk out loud therefore that would be our language. 

This topic reminds me of a movie called What a Woman Wants where this guy has no respect for women and has an accident wich makes him be able to read women's minds. yeah, it's a good movie. Lol, I love chick flicks.


----------



## T-man (Dec 24, 2008)

Only by choice. I mean, really, just think of what will happen if you go to a mall or some other type place and you hear ALL them thoughts. 


:<


----------



## Objection! (Dec 24, 2008)

Nah. Never appealed to me really. I'm not a nosy person.


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah I do. Being able to see the truth in anybody although it could be rude but nah I dont care having these would be cool. Just think while I'm doing nothing I could read anybodys mind and it would be cool to be able to manipulate it. whahahaha


----------

